# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Udhetim me makine drejt Atdheut..

## Brari

Le te shkembejme eksperiencat tona  ne kte ceshtje qe tani ne vere behet aktuale.

kush nga ju do udhetoj me makin per atdhe?
nga do i bini e qysh e si etj?

sa jan pagesat ne kalimin e shteteve ?
po neper autostradat?
ka ndryshuar gje nga vitet e kaluara?

sa euro u merr shteti i kosoves bashkatdhetareve qe shkojn nga diaspora ne Kosove?

Cthuhet a do ulet cmimi i karburanteve gjat veres a do ngrihet?

Kini udhetuar ndoj here duke lidhur mbas makines nje "husvagn" dmth nje shpiz levizese me rrota?

Cfar veshtirsish ka?

Autostrada kroata a ka perparuar ndopak krahasuar me vjet?

Po tragetet itali-shqiperi sa kushtojn per nje makin e pasagjeret?

etjetj..

----------


## white_snake

Sivjet eshte i pari vit, mbas mbi 4-5 vjetesh, qe do shkoj me avion. Me duhet makina ne Shqiperi por bileta e avionit ishte teper e lire (£165 Londer-Tirane-Londer) e vendosa te fluturoja.

C'do vit, pervec vitit te ri qe kaluam, sapo zbres ne Calis ose Dunkirk drejtohem drejt Brukselit, hyj ne Gjermani e ndjek A3 (Bonn, Frankfurt, Nurengberg), kjo rruge vec kostove te karburantit nuk ka koncensione per autostradat. 
Austrise i hyj nga Passau e dal ne Graz, duhet blere nje vingnete 1-javore, 15 euro, e pastaj ke disa tynele me pagese. Kostot per te kaluar Austrine te shkojne diku tek 50 euro (pa perfshire karburant ape shpenzime te tjera).
Nga Austria kaloj nja 3-4 ore rruge ne veri-lindje te Slovenise duke ju drejtuar Zagrebit. Ne Sloveni gjithashtu duhet blere vignete, kostoja 15 euro. Ne rast se te zen pa vignete ke 150 euro gjobe plus blerjen e vinete 15 euro, pra nje total prej 165 euro (edhe ketu flet pervoja).

Nga Zagrebi deri ne Dubrovnik ke autostrade, kostot e koncensioneve per te kaluar kete segment rrugor mblidhen diku tek 60-70 euro. Zakonisht Kroacine mundohem ta kaloj naten se eshte fresket, kur del nga autostrada dhe e ben ate rrugen buze detit ne pike te mengjesit kenaqesh  :buzeqeshje:  ai udhetim kryesisht buze-detit, edhe pse ne lodhje, eshte i bukur.
Prej Dubrovnikut e me tutje autostrada s'eshte kompletuar akoma (flitet qe 2013 perfundon). Nga Kroacia i hyj Malit te Zi (Crna Gora) e drejte per ne Murriqan.

Ne kete udhetim e vetmja besdisje qe ke eshte ne pikat kufitare prej Kroacise e deri ne Shqiperi (ndonjehere z'gjen dot as hotel e mbetesh duke fjet ne makine)

Per Vit te Ri vednosa ti bija nga Italia (Bari) se ju tremba dimrit e bores se muneshme ne Kroaci, Mal te Zi e Veriut te Shqiperise. Bileta kushtoj diku tek 280euro, perfshire makinen, dy pasagjere e nje gabine dyshe.
Eksperience me e ndyre me nuk kishte. Sportelet e check-in ne Bari ishin pa kurre-fare sistemi dhe porti ishte i mbingarkuar, e shqiptaret ishin leshuar si dele. Na mbajti Enveri shume gjate ne rradhe per vaj-guri e ushqime, e si rrjedhoje e bejme c'do gje ne menyre te pa-organizuar e kaotike. Mu desh mbi tre ore te beja check-in qe rezultoj humbjen e tragetit te cilin kisha rezervuar. Me ri-abonuan ne tragetin e rradhes e u munduan te me hiqnin edhe gabinat (me e forta se donin te me ri-shishnin gabinat te cilat i kisha paguar)

Nga Italia, edhe falas t'ma ofrojne tragetin, nuk e konsideroj me si variant udhetimi, te pakten nga Bari, me thone qe Ancona eshte me ndrryshe. Lere mos-organizimi ne port te linte per te deshiruar, por shoferet italian ishin me te vertet pilota vdekje, te merrnin me qafe pa e marr vesh fare!

Per rremorkim, s'kam provuar ndonjehere, keshtu qe s'di. Per sa i perket cmimeve te karburantit jane ngrit goxha, sma merr mendja te ket ngritje te tjera per 3-6 mujorin e ardhshem.

Udhe te mbare Brari

----------


## OPARI

po ti mo brari cdo vit te njejten teme ,vertet kerkon ndihme apo per muabet


personalisht vetem njehere e kame bere nga uk ne bari dhe sic e ka shpejguar dhe white snake bari nje durres ne itali,por kjo rruge ka nje favor se pasi rehatohesh ne anije ne mengjes je i fresket dhe fillon pushimet

----------


## Brari

thx snake.. per sqarimet e pershkrimet..

do ti studioj me kujdes..


opar..

cdo vit ndryshon dicka e mir eshte te dijme se cfar..

snak.. 

nuk besoj se shkon autostrada deri ne dubrovnik..

----------


## white_snake

Po Brar, eshte e vertete, autostrada mbaron diku 120-130 km para Dubrovnikut.

----------


## the admiral

kete vit per here te pare ndoshta shkoj ne shqiperi me makine.
arsyeja e vetme eshte qe te vizitoj pak sllovenine, kroacine dhe bosnjen, se as nuk do me shkonte nder mend te beja nje gje te tille. nuk ka si avjoni.
kam nder mend te ndalem rruges per nja 3-4 dite.

----------


## Brari

e kjo ka rendesi o snak.. 
deri ku ka shkuar..
asnji harte nuk e sqaron..

as hartat e kroacise as michelin as googlle..
kurse mileti flasin qesim.. po mor po thon ka shkue der ne dubrovnik..

asnji nuk te sqaron..

mirpo ka rendsi  kjo cop rruge ..
deri vjet ishte e perfunduar e ne funksionim.. diku pa shkue ne vrgorac..
pastaj.. ec neper male .. ne rrug katundo provinciale..

ne se takoni ndoj kroat qe e udheton shpesh at  drejtim pyeteni.. 

kam pyet konsulaten kroate.. nje m.ut kurgje nuk dinin..
tamëm si me qen ambasad shqiprie e dikurshgme qe nuk sqaronin kurgje..

po kta pisat.. malazezet a e kan ujdis ndopak segementin bar-vladimir-dogan muriqan?

po kosova sa euro u a rruan diasporaxhive kinse per siguracione?

deri parvjet u a plackisnin nga 50-70 e ma shum euro..

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> po kta pisat.. malazezet a e kan ujdis ndopak segementin bar-*vladimir-dogan muriqan*?


Janë duke e zgjeru, pra janë në punim akoma, dhe i bie që për nja 15 minuta të bësh rrugë me shumë vështirësi. Nga ata që jetojnë atje, thuhej se përfundon për dy javë, tani s'di të them a përfundon apo jo në atë afat kohor, por para një jave kështu ka qenë, dhe nuk ishin si në Shqipëri që bëjnë sehir, por që nga mëngjesi deri pasdite vonë aty i kishe duke punu pa pushim dhe duke të orientuar në lidhje me rrugën, për të shmangur ndonjë aksident. Uroj ta përfundojnë shpejt.
Pse i shan pisa? Mua më pëlqejnë, ngjajnë shumë me ne shkodranët nga pamja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

grazie jes per informacionet..

----------


## white_snake

Mileti ate pune ka o Brar.
Po nejse, sic the deri ne Vgorac ka qene rruga vjet. Vgoraci diku te 120-130 km para Dubrovnikut eshte. Rruge e qelbet eshte 30-45 min e para, rruge te ngjashme me Qafen e Krrabes, pastaj si zbret ne buze te detit nuk eshte aq keq.

Bar-Vladimir nuk eshte keq, megjithse vjet ne Bar kishin filluar punimet e rruga ishte zgjeruar e permirsuar ne krahasim me nje vit me pare. Ndersa Vladimir-Morriqan eshte akoma dobet. Rruge te vogla e te ngushta fshatrash,nuk mendoj se do bjene ndonje permiresim ne kete akso ne te ardhmen e afert.

----------


## PINK

hypi o burre i dheut avionit e shko si gentleman. lol

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ndersa Vladimir-Morriqan eshte akoma dobet. Rruge te vogla e te ngushta fshatrash,nuk mendoj se do bjene ndonje permiresim ne kete akso ne te ardhmen e afert.


E ka një të mirë kjo; faktin që njerëzit tregohen të kujdeshëm në timon, ecin ngadalë dhe me kujdes, të paktën për tipa si puna ime që i dridhen gjunjët në autostrada apo rrugë të gjera ku ecet me shpejtësi  :ngerdheshje: 
Pastaj në këtë kohë, në gjithë rrugën ka gjithë ato qershia që gati iu thyhen degët sesa shumë mbajnë, kështu që edhe mund të ndalesh e të shijosh frutat në Natyrë lol
Gjërat "negative" dhe "pozitive", janë gjithmonë të "mbështjella" me njëra-tjetrën  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

> Po Brar, eshte e vertete, autostrada mbaron diku 120-130 km para Dubrovnikut.


vjet kane qene tu punu besoj se i kan shtru dhe disa km apo jam gabim

----------


## goldian

> Janë duke e zgjeru, pra janë në punim akoma, dhe i bie që për nja 15 minuta të bësh rrugë me shumë vështirësi. Nga ata që jetojnë atje, thuhej se përfundon për dy javë, tani s'di të them a përfundon apo jo në atë afat kohor, por para një jave kështu ka qenë, dhe nuk ishin si në Shqipëri që bëjnë sehir, por që nga mëngjesi deri pasdite vonë aty i kishe duke punu pa pushim dhe duke të orientuar në lidhje me rrugën, për të shmangur ndonjë aksident. Uroj ta përfundojnë shpejt.
> Pse i shan pisa? Mua më pëlqejnë, ngjajnë shumë me ne shkodranët nga pamja


ajo rruge ta merr shpirtin sidomos kur ke fatin e mrapsht si une qe te vje dhe ndonje kamion qe duhet ti hapesh rruge e mrapa ke nje varg me makina 
se harroj heren e fundit

----------


## Brari

mir e ke o pink..por ne albani me duhet kerri me shku andej kendej me maru ndoj pun..
nuk mund tja lypi kuj atje kerrin e mbetesh si zorraxhi rrugve ..sa me nji furgon sa me nji otopuz..
prandaj ..
se mundim eshte ne fakt gjith ajo rrug me makin krahasu me kollajllikun e avionit..

..


e keshtu pra..

ju shkodranet e edvinit..aman cpo ja ndini lezetin levizjes se lire dhe ures se re qe ka bo berisha jozi e basha..

me benet qejfi..

lol

----------


## PINK

Brari sja vlen me ngrit maqinen deri atje qe nga Suedia. Per sa dite e ben njehere? Ca makine ke, ma merr mendja bmw?  :perqeshje:

----------


## mardo

merr makine me qera ....me lire te bie ( ti ka kriju kushtet partia qafir  :shkelje syri:  )

----------


## Brari

lol

ke te drejt qe mendon  se kam bmw..
me ka dal nami..
ky qe levdon berishen kushedi sa paguhet .. thot mileti..
hahahaha..
pink..
te te them nje sekret.. po mo ja thuaj kujt..
do bmw?
shaj berishen nat e dit e mo le kusur dhe.. benesh me bmw.. apartmant 125 metro katrore ne mes bllokut dhe vil ne golem..
do te mbetesh krunde..
mbro berishen..

pejk..

kam nje maqin qe thua ti pink. te 2002.. 
opel elegance.. i thon..po ama ecen si mercedes..
a do vish?
te ndaloj ne cdo sh.urrtore rruges.. jo si ca kosovare qe..i len pa bo ujet 24 ore grat e tyre.. vuuu maqines.. gjith kohes..
un e konsideroj udhetimin qejf.. jo punë..
kurse ne dalmaci do bec pllazh ne cdo 20 kilometro..
pra un e bej per 5 dit rrugen..
lol

nuk jam bos te paguaj makina me qera o mardush lush marku..

lol

----------


## mardo

o brari ....po si nuk je boss te marresh makine me qera 25 euro ne dite ...e do te vish me makin nga suedia ( me shtrenjte te bie te vish me makine )

 bej nje llogari e do me japesh te drejte ....keshtu qe kur te vish ne tirane e kam hallall nje te qerasme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Brari

mardush..

makina ime ..eshte pordha ime..thot poplli..
u prish u  cpu..o pun per mu..
sdu bela me makinat e tjereve..
pastaj un kam cd e mija qe degjoj muzik.. aty..
pse do futem ne makinen qe ka pj.erdh gjith lapraka me bathoren bashk..
joo..
thx per sugjerimin..
kafen ta jap un ne taivani..

----------

